# Alarma para coche con pic 16f84



## ferox (Ene 28, 2009)

hola amigos!Les cuento mi problema, llevo muchas horas buscando un esquema de una alarma para mi coche con un pic 16f84 y no encuentro nada... y la verdad q me estoy iniciando en esto de los microcontroladores y no me doy la suficiente idea como para diseñar una, pero seria de buena experiencia poder armar algo! Por eso me seria de gran ayuda q alguien comparta algun diseño si no es mucho pedir   y a la ves seria un buen aporte para todos los amigos foreros

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2009)

NO enontraste? que raro, hay muchos post sobre alarmas.

bueh, una recomendación, busca sobre alarmas a base del pic 16F88, reemplaza al 84 y tiene 4K flash y 256 eeprom.

es muy superior y el 16F84 casi que no se consigue. ademas el 88 tiene mas entradas y salidas.

pero para un coche yo armaria una aarma sencilla. t dejo un esquema.


----------



## ferox (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola, q tal draco,  pordon me mal exprese, no es q "no encontre" si no q no encontre algo q me conformara. gracias por tu recomendacion, pero la idea de hacer la alarma con un 16f84 nacia de q tengo 3 en desuso  . Pero le voy a echar un ojo a el esquema q me dejas! Muchas gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 29, 2009)

el pic 16f84 y el 88 son muy parecidos. es lo mismo, solo que uno tiene ms eficiencia.

lo q puedes hacer es usar varios detectores distintos y que el pic tome si estan abiertos o cerrados y que actue de manera advertencia o alarma.

noo debe ser complicado. podrias usar llaves en las puertas, infrarrojos, electricidad estatica, muchos sensores distintos.


----------



## fidodido18 (Ene 29, 2009)

Hola, pues creo que no encuentras uno que llene tus expectativas, por eso es mejor diseñar uno mismo (en la medida de lo posible) sus propios circuitos, adaptándolos a sus propias necesidades.

Bueno para mi lo mas importante no es el PIC que vas a usar, esta bien que utilices el que tengas disponible, hay que concentrarse en los sensores que van activar la alarma, y como vas hacer para desactivarla. He aquí dos de los primeros problemas que hay que solucionar.

Para el control (inalambrico por su puesto) puedes usar este módulo:
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Comunicación_inalámbrica_entre_PICs

y para los sensores, unos magnéticos pueden ser una idea económica y sencilla, tal vez puedes agregarles una al arranque, y que esta a su vez maneje un relé que deje pasar la corriente de la batería..

Son cosas que se me acaban de ocurrir aunque la verdad te recomiendo que analice como desactivar la alarma a distancia, coticé y decida que sale mejor, hacerlo o comprar una de fábrica. 

Saludos!


----------



## babiruso (Feb 5, 2009)

Creo que Ferox lo que necesita es aprender a usar y programar el pic16f84 (porque tiene 3 en desuso y ya tiene ganas de usarlos). Primero debes bajar el manual del pic desde su pagina web, estudiarla un poco, sobre todo los registros, los puertos y las instrucciones. Luego haces tu primer experimento con leds y pulsadores. Cuando domines ésto ya sabrás como aplicarlo a la alarma de tu coche y las dudas que tendrás serán mas específicas, sobre las cuales te podremos apoyar...Saludos...


----------



## ferox (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola q tal. perdon por ausentarme.. gracias por sus consejos y si es muy sierto lo q dice babiruso agarrarle la mano a los pic es un tema q tengo pendiente, por falta de tiempo y dedicacion, pero me atrapa muchisimo la idea de aprender a manejarlos bien! y en cuanto a la alarma ya tengo un diseño muy sensillo con unos 555 a la cual le agregue un avisador gsm. Cuando la termine subo todo por si a alguien le interesa! 

Por ahora le paso el proyecto del avisador gsm q esta muy completo, hasta con un video en youtube:

http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/alarmagsm.htm

  Saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 4, 2009)

bueno gente ya que estamos en el tema de las alarmas aca les dejo una alarma que diceñe yo hace tiempo,en el livewire no funciona como deveria porque en el livewire no hay reseptores de infrarrojos,o por lo menos no los vi,y justamente el reseptor de infrarrojo es la pieza fundamental para que todas las otras etapas puedan funcionar,pero les dejo fotos del circuito armado para que vean que enrrealidad lo armé y que funciona bien,un saludo a todos

en los archivos zip esta toda la información


----------



## edmundo2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

gracias buen aporte


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 3, 2010)

acabo de terminar la pcb de una alarma para auto muy completa. pronto subo los esquemas y el archivo fuente. todo de diseño propio. con 1 PIC16F84A, 1 ULN2803, 1 CD4072B

la idea es que tenga diversas entradas con diversas respuestas. y muchas salidas, desde indicadores hasta relevos de potencia.

tiene entradas para:

conductor
acompañante
trasera derecha
trasera izqierda
capot
baul
detector de proximidad exterior (alarma de estacionamiento)
etc
etc
entrada de control remoto

salidas:

led encendido
led alarma activa
buzzer interno
buzzer externo
sirena de potencia
guiños de potencia
cierre centralizado


----------



## Kenzox13 (Nov 1, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> acabo de terminar la pcb de una alarma para auto muy completa. pronto subo los esquemas y el archivo fuente. todo de diseño propio. con 1 PIC16F84A, 1 ULN2803, 1 CD4072B
> 
> la idea es que tenga diversas entradas con diversas respuestas. y muchas salidas, desde indicadores hasta relevos de potencia.
> 
> ...


Perdon por revivir el post, esque ando buscando una alarma para el auto pues ya me entraron 2 veces en 3 semanas y estoy un poco arto y el seguro mas.
Esta claro que una alarma no puede evitarlo pero algo hace.
Estoy muy interesado sobretodo en ese proyecto tuyo pero no lo veo por ningun lado si no estuiera terminado o no lo compartieses no es problema, lo entiendo epro si busco consejo.
Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Holas (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola DJ DRACO , tene razon , tendrías que poner detalladamente como se hace , las conecciones pcb , etc espero tu respuesta


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 20, 2011)

ups, me re dormí...

sip, ahora debo buscar entre todos los archivos hasta encontrarla...

basicamente utiliza un porgrama muy simple...comparativo...tal como el de un secuenciador con PIC que postee en otros hilos del foro...

Basicamente y como dije se utiliza el puerto B como entradas (8) y el puerto A como salidas (5)

esas 8 entradas digitales pueden ser:
bit de encendido de alarma (proviene de un flip-flop)
puerta conductor
puerta acompañante
puerta trasera I
puerta trasera D
capot
baúl
ruidos (microfono-->preamp-->filtro-->diodo)


y las salidas pueden manejar, mediante optoacopladores, unos reles por ejemplo:
rele sirena alarma
rele sirena advertencia (pulsos)
rele cierre centralizado
etc
etc

se entiende?

pronto subo un esquema del programa del PIC16F84 y el pcb que es muy simple.

saludos.


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

Oks... te esperamos... saludos y perdon por las molestias....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 20, 2011)

Basicamente el programa debe comenzar a correr cuando se active el bit 0 (00000001)
a partir de ese momento, el programa lee el puerto B en busca de que algún otro bit se active...para tomar las decisiones...ese juego de combinaciones-decisiones lo puede modificar cada uno a su gusto.

y se puede unificar los 3 bits de las puertas traseras y de acompañante, para tener 2 entradas disponibles...por ejemplo, provenientes del circuito controlador del cierre centralizado y/o de las luces...para que la alarma avise en caso de que el coche quede abierto o con las luces encendidas...


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

ah... oks... esta bueno , ese sistema , tenes razon se puede acortar... y todo se maneja con un "puntero laser" o "un led infrarrojo"?

Cuando lo encuentres , postea el pcb , y una duda , como se desactiva la alarma?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 20, 2011)

el pic tiene un pin exclusivo para reset.

ademas tenes el pin RB0 que lo vamos a utilizar como bit de encendido o apagado...

pronto iremos diseñando el programa


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

Pero tenes el pcb?


----------



## Holas (Ene 20, 2011)

Cuando tengas el pcb , postealo , sale muy caro ese integrado que decis vs , que es la base de todo?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 20, 2011)

estoy re-diseñanado el pcb..

tal vez esté listo para mañana...pero depende de cada uno hacerle los retoques según su gusto...

el integrado en argentina vale unos 2 Dólares en Buenos Aires...pero unos $20 (4 Dolares) en Santa Fe capital...


----------



## samigoro (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola DJ DRACO, creo que estamos pendientes, al menos yo, apenas tengas tiempo para que puedas subir toda la informacion que puedas para ponerse a practicar con esta alarma que parece bastante completa... saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 10, 2011)

si, yo sé, es que el trabajo me deja poco tiempo...y las chicas aun menos jejeje

pronto prometo subir pcb y la info


----------



## edgex (May 31, 2011)

argentino chanta  no sabes programar nada. puros novatos  por acá!


----------



## rascueso (May 31, 2011)

y este de donde salio? que pasa que no viene la escoba?


----------



## dcp1985 (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola, por retomar un poco el tema, os queria preguntar si veis viable que la alarma se podria utilizar un acelerometro, y si hay algun tipo de vibracion (que se mueva el coche en alguno de los ejes que detecte el acelerometro) que se dispare.

Me he comprado un sensor de vibracion sin mercurio, pero no se exactamente como funciona..., si alguien sabe se lo agradecería.

Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 2, 2011)

Seguramente el mensaje del salame de Edgex fue para mi...

En realidad el pcb de una alarma es muy sencillo, solo el pic con sus perisfericos 1 ULN2803 para darle mayor capacidad a cada salida y reles que activen la sirena. y pulsadores en las puertas...

el pcb es lo más simple, pero no tengo tiempo de subirlo...

si este salame supiera lo que vale el tiempo


----------



## samigoro (Ago 2, 2011)

Saludos DJ DRACO, favor ignora comentarios que no aportan nada al tema...
Seguimos esperando apenas puedas, levantar alguna info sobre tu trabajo de alarma, ya sea esquema, archivo del pic,etc... y otros que puedan tener mas tiempo levantan la pcb y asi nos colaboramos en esta fabulosa comunidad...
gracias.


----------



## franquitoo (Abr 29, 2013)

una preguntita, el pic como sensa el cambio de estado en los interrupores de las puertas, entras directamente al puerto del pic o planteas un circuito previo?

Gracias.


----------

